# My Kitties



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Bebe










Seraphina


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sweet kitties


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful cats Jen,i bet that little lot are naughty too


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

They are both beautiful - I used to have 2 cats that looked exactly the same as Bebe!!!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful. xxxxx


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> They are both beautiful - I used to have 2 cats that looked exactly the same as Bebe!!!


 thanks Bebe is a Chocolate tortie


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> Awww they are beautiful. xxxxx


thank you fireblade


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Beautiful cats Jen,i bet that little lot are naughty too


hi siamese Kelly, thanks yes she is


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Sweet kitties


thank you jen26


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow they're gorgeous.. not seen a cat like Bebe before


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful girls


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

bee112 said:


> wow they're gorgeous.. not seen a cat like Bebe before


thanks bee112. her breed is an Oriental


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

TinkersGal said:


> Beautiful girls


thank you tinkersGal


----------

